
May 2, 2018 “I am leaving llvm” email - stablemap
http://nondot.org/sabre/2018-05-02-Rafael.html
======
greenyoda
For reference, discussion of the email being referred to here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16980841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16980841)

------
ggm
Sad, but still: well said.

